# Winter prep/mods have started. (Slowly)



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Winter prep has started. Plan over Xmas is is to take all bumpers off etc to clean and protect any parts needed. 
I've started of with a easy task of removing the lights. 
For a car that only does a few thousand miles a year it still gets dirty. 
After the clean I gave it a coat of fusso. Two coats of meguiars ultimate wax. Then a quick detailer.

Also started on stripping the plastics in the engine bay for painting. I'll be doing this to them all. Plus engine mounts etc will all be getting removed painted. 
The slam panel was a pain as ford decided let's not just put a sticker on. Let's put a recess in the plastics too. So that had to be filled. Plus I've modded it removing the bonnet prop bracket.

Any bolts I can will be replaced along the way. 
And ceramic coating all engine covers.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

will look forward to the up dates


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Two bits done. I've got a little gtechnic c5 left. So I may have a go at giving the covers a coat.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

That panel as come out looking great . well done . what products did you use ??


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure which panel you was referring too so listed for all the bits. 
Rear lights. 
Meguiars wash with a detailing brush. 
Fusso paint sealant. 
2 coats of meguiars ultimate wax.
Sonax quick detailer. 

For all painted plastics I used filler primer. Various grades of sand paper. Finished on 2000 before the matt black paint to try keep it as flat as possible. 
And on the hot plate. Gold reflective tape on the rear.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking good fella, I'll be keeping a beady eye on this thread.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and will keep a close eye on this


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Managed to get lots done today started on stripping the bay. Repainted a few things. Then a coat of fusso. Meguiars wax and a coat of sonax quick detailer before refitting bits. Plastics I've painted have had a coat of gtechnic c5


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely mate, really nice!


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers. I've finished a few of covers so they have had a ceramic coating. Few more in paint. Got all ring rails to do.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is looking good.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got some more done today. 
First of I've got another cover done. 
Then I've fully washed the car. Tfr first, rinse, meguiars gold class wash. I don't use tfr on my car normally but wanted to get rid of alot of crap. 
The cars in its early stages yet but I did get time to put 1 coat of fusso on. Amazing stuff for the price. 
Also was able to use my halfords microfiber glove for my wheels. Makes it so much easier to clean. 
Exhaust has had a quick clean. And while on the floor I've adjusted the rear k sports.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## jwakefield (Nov 14, 2016)

Lovely car - I do like the carbon fibre bits. Really looks well against the car's colour :thumb:


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Few more bits done. Managed to paint most of the gearbox. I cleaned with tfr. Then wire brushed and sanded as much as I could. Tfr again. Then brake cleaner. The a few coats of high temp paint. I will try to protect it once dry. Not sure on what. Buy I guess a good detailer is better than nothing.
Took the carbon wrap off the strut brace. Just need to redo the red ends. 
The carbon cais has had a sand and a touch up. 
And finished my battery lid. 
Quite happy with the results. New painted bits will get ceramic coated in a few days.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Few more bits to do then hopefully I can fitting all the new bits.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking good will follow with interest.

Wee Man


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

90% percent done. Not as shiney as it looks in the pictures.

Most parts have been stripped. Just waiting on a load of new black bolts.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking very good and a job well done fella


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Few more bits started


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

A bit of late night modding. Managed to get a coat of red paint in the plenum. Blends in with the engine bay now.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work and that engine bay is looking good


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Great work and compliments on the quality of the images too!


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is looking superb a great job being done there.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A classic in the making, lovely jubbly.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Managed to get some work done on the car over the weekend. I've been using jays show wax now for a while and he's given me some of his glaze to try. 
So the cars had jays glaze. A coat of fusso. And a coat of jays show wax. We all now there's better options but theses work for me. And unless a dedicated show queen I can't justify the big costs of some products. 
I have also ordered some hdd brake through wheel cleaner. 
So just need to add another coat of wax then start on the wheels,arches and underside of the car. Then engine bay is almost finished also


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that's some gloss you have from the paint work loving it. the whole car is a credit to you fella


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers bazz. It's come out well to say it's all by hand and pretty cheap products. I'll try add another coat in next few weeks


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Not much to report. Few new mods coming soon. Smd dash conversion with the oem. 
Engine bay is now finished and ceramic coated
New genuine ford rs bonnet is on order ready for spray job. 

On the detailing side. I've tried out the new hdd wheel wash. This is great and gives great cleaning power. 
I've also bought some hdd edge less microfibers . Not tried yet but I will when I give the car another coat of wax. 
Also ordered chemical guys strippers scent. And some jays fall out to test out. 

So after smd conversion this weekend the wheels will be off. Brakes stripped and rebuilt. So will get chance to test a few new products.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Been a little busy lately . Still got a few products to test out. Then I will give a review on them. 
In the mean time here's a clean pic and my new smd conversion


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving the smd converction


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers. One of my best mods I think.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well I had to postpone my winter clean due to two stuck lockers. After various attempts at different garages I had to call in a pro. Thewheelnutman based in barnsley. Due to the damage i made and a little from getting them off if started to refurb my wheel. 
Then stripped down calipers for a clean. All arches. Looks like new again.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

what you show with this pictures is love for your car, nice job


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Awesome work fella, keep it up!


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers. I like to keep on top of things on it. Not so much of a job when I come to redo it.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just finishing a few jobs in this ready for the autosport show. Not sure if I'll be there yet but sounds like it's gonna be an amazing show. Glad for my mate to get into the show. Been a privilege to work on this from the beginning.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh no... Look at that poor focus 

Sorry mate, not my cup of tea.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Not everyone's cup of tea pal no. But it is alot for some. It's a show car. He has a everyday car too. Unless your on about mine above that lol


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I've seen this focus in some of your other photos and I kind of like it. I admire the attitude that he must have to drive something so bold and outlandish. 

However every time I see it I can't help but think the wheels are wrong for the car. With such a blatant in your face Motorsport theme I can't help but think some similarly sized MO5's or TH2's would suite the car better in either graphite grey or white. Heck, two blue and two yellow would probably work!


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tomm said:


> I've seen this focus in some of your other photos and I kind of like it. I admire the attitude that he must have to drive something so bold and outlandish.
> 
> However every time I see it I can't help but think the wheels are wrong for the car. With such a blatant in your face Motorsport theme I can't help but think some similarly sized MO5's or TH2's would suite the car better in either graphite grey or white. Heck, two blue and two yellow would probably work!


Theses are the new wheels. Going on last minute before the autodport show


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like focus ST's but I really like yours, combination of colours works well, think I'd go back to the original ST wheels though as the RS wheels just aren't made for that car.

That other focus is just stupid, it's like a 40 year old mid life crisis mobile...you've got to hand it to him though he managed to get sponsored by Michelin, Mobil & Sparco.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Streeto said:


> I don't like focus ST's but I really like yours, combination of colours works well, think I'd go back to the original ST wheels though as the RS wheels just aren't made for that car.
> 
> That other focus is just stupid, it's like a 40 year old mid life crisis mobile...you've got to hand it to him though he managed to get sponsored by Michelin, Mobil & Sparco.


I've seen some bbs wheels for mine. But I can't bring myself to spend 1800 without tyres yet. I like the rs wheels and I think they suit it. But I don't really want them on to be honest. 
I do also like st wheels bit I wouldn't swap back. Would be a different style.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

The other Ford is hellish looking IMO. Really like you car


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thought I'd paint the rear wheel so i matches. Then gave all the arch and caliper a good clean. I didn't strip them this time as I've only cleaned one side. And wasn't 100% doing it without the the other side due to how the handbrake works. It was a little last minute. 
Used a mixture of tfr. Jays ph mango wheel cleaner. And jays ph fallout remover. Then a few dressing products. When I do the other side I'll go into more depth of the products.


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Be interesting to hear your thoughts on jays products, have seen them and was tempted to throw in an order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys do me a favour, if you are using a jack please use axle stands as well, working in the trade I have seen too many close calls for comfort..


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

MrNad said:


> Be interesting to hear your thoughts on jays products, have seen them and was tempted to throw in an order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been using jays wax for a while now. For the price it's great. I use the show wax. 
He's just gave me a mango wheel cleaner to try and review
But I haven't done one yet as my car is clean. So gonna do it on my daily. But I did use it and it foams up really well. So hopefully it's gonna good. The fallout is pretty much same as most. It stinks bit works well. 
He also gave me a glaze to try other month. That's good too. Easy on and off. And I could tell I had applied it. Impressed really with the products. I like to review things with cost in mind. I feel alot of expensive stuff is wasted on a everyday car.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Frog said:


> Guys do me a favour, if you are using a jack please use axle stands as well, working in the trade I have seen too many close calls for comfort..


I normally throw the wheel underneath lol.


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

djryan25 said:


> I've been using jays wax for a while now. For the price it's great. I use the show wax.
> 
> He's just gave me a mango wheel cleaner to try and review
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I'm always keen to try out products from different brands, and have seen Jays been mentioned a few times so will have a browse tonight once the kid's in bed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Managed to get a few jobs done over the weekend. Finished the wheels and ceramic coated them with Krystal Kleen Detail R Evolve X. Finished off dual the reverse light mod. And added some vinyl around the front grill. It's only a tester to see if I could use the cutting tape. So going to tape the grill out and do it right. Ordered some genuine 3m vinyl.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and like the dual reverse lights


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers bazz


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Finished all the arch prep and refurbing of the wheels. Added 3m gloss black vinyl around the the grill and bonnet lip. All brakes have been stripped and cleaned. Looking good for over 2 year old now. On with the underside next.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice keep up the good work


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------

